# Imac G5 1.9 CHAUFFE TROP



## ludoj2 (18 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum MacGeneration, j'ai un PM G4 500 et un Imac G5 1.9 Ghz 17".
Mon problème est sur l'Imac, il monte régulièrement en température 80"C, pouvez vous me donner le nom d'une application qui permet d'augmenter la rotation des ventilateurs, une appli compatible Imac G5 (PPC) ?

Merci
Ludoj2


----------



## - B'n - (18 Juin 2010)

Hello,

Je ne crois pas que cela existe. Pour Intel il y a smcFanControl mais j'ai cru comprendre que ce genre d'application n'était pas possible sur les PPC car il ne possèdent pas un certain contrôleur (hardware).

Cette température de 80°C, tu l'atteins comment (jeux tout à fond, &#8230 ?
Habites-tu dans une région très chaude ?


----------



## christophe2312 (18 Juin 2010)

Bonjour
J avais un soucis de surchauffe sur mon ex imac 1,9 en passant un coup d aspirateur sur les buses d entrée et sortie (3 ,la fente supérieur , la grille derrière au niveau du pied , la grille au niveau des ram


----------



## Dogger (18 Juin 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> Bonjour
> J avais un soucis de surchauffe sur mon ex imac 1,9 en passant un coup d aspirateur sur les buses d entrée et sortie (3 ,la fente supérieur , la grille derrière au niveau du pied , la grille au niveau des ram



J'avais fait cette manoeuvre sur le mac au bureau et tout est rentré dans l'ordre. 

Incroyable parfois la poussière qui peut se loger sur les ventilos.

je ne pense pas qu'il y a une application qui permet d'augmenter la rotation des ventilateurs


----------



## iMacounet (19 Juin 2010)

Il ya SmcFancontrol mais juste pour 10.6 je crois


----------



## christophe2312 (19 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Il ya SmcFancontrol mais juste pour 10.6 je crois



oui mais c est pour intel , et lui cherche pour ppc


----------



## ludoj2 (22 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Merci à vous pour vos réponses, je vais aspirer tout ca et logiquement il ne devrait plus monter à cette température, surtout pour une page Web... et puis en Normandie, ce n'est pas les grandes chaleurs !!!

Ludoj2


----------



## alaincha (22 Juin 2010)

ludoj2 a dit:


> il monte régulièrement en température 80"C



J'ai juste une toute petite question: comment sais tu que ton iMac monte à 80 degrés.

Et est-ce que ce sont de degrés Celsius ou des degrés Fahrenheit ?

Dans le premier cas, cette température (80 degrés) est improbable (l'iMac serait "en flammes" depuis longtemps), dans le second cas, il n'y a aucun souci à se faire.


----------



## iMacounet (22 Juin 2010)

Il me semble que c'est 85° maxi.

_Sujet fermé par Toximityx à la demande de l'utilisateur du topic par e-mail du 24 juillet 2010 14:48:30 HAEC
_


----------

